# g33tar's 12g Mr.Aqua -First planted tank - March 5th update



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Firstly, Im a newb to this. As in two months new. I want to thank you guys for all the help ive received so far with probably silly questions.

Also, thanks JennaH for taking pictures of your tank! Thats what swayed me into buy this one. 

Anyhow, I just set it up last night and let everything settle. Its the Mr. Aqua 12gallon 36 x 8 x 9. It really does look like a very quality tank, although ive never seen an ADA in person. All the sides are flush. Has a nice bevel on all of the edges. I feel like I didnt waste my money on it.

Right now it just has a bunch of Echinodorus tenellus (i forgot the new name of it). I even trimmed some down short for a 'foreground plant' which is kindof cheating. And there are some blyxa's in there that were on their way out in my last tank. Hopefully they recover. 

The substrate is 'Black Diamond' sand blasting media that I picked up 50lbs for 7$. I was worried they'd eat floating black bits thinking its food, but no dead fish yet. All of the plants have been growing in regular gravel the past 2 months...Im hoping this substrate with the Flourish roottabs i stuffed in it will give me better results since all of the plants are pretty yellow.

Here it is. Pardon the lacking camera skillz.
































































I found the rocks on the side of a local river yesterday and gave them the boiling water treatment. Right now there are 19 neons, 3 oto's, 3 zebra danois and 2 ghost shrimp. I think thats probably bordering on the high side, but they all seem pretty comfortably in there due to the width. 

Right now ive only got sunlight from the window, and two 15w CFL's pointed at it from my blinds that I can kindof raise and lower. Today's mission is to design something adjustable to hang 3 of those lights from above the tank.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice tank!


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a pretty neat tank, different. You can always overstock just make sure your fitration can handle it. Double to triple your tanks basic filtration requirement should handle overstocking. Just don't go too crazy. 

I'm liking what you've got going on here. What is that sandblasting material made of?


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it coal slag? Its the same product as Black Beauty sandblasting material, just a different name.

http://209.183.189.70/uploads/all/r...redfiles/b3c9995d7d2b439984ac981b84da7f9b.pdf


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, that is cool. What fish are you planning on putting in it?


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

That is a gorgeous tank! Way to go! I can't wait to see how it grows.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

kcrossley said:


> Wow, that is cool. What fish are you planning on putting in it?


I dont think im going to push it past what it already has in there! Just neons, zebra danois and otos.

MAYBE cherry shrimp? They cant produce too much waste?


----------



## stpeteplanter (Dec 30, 2009)

Very cool tank, OP. If you don't mind me asking, how much was it? I want one now, haha.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Amazing tank! Love the odd size...very unique. Only thing I would mention is to keep an eye on your water parameters as you're saying that you just set up the tank last night and already have fish in it. You might need to do some water changes if you end up seeing ammonia and nitrite readings pop up.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, 2/3 of the the tank water came out of my 20g which was cycled when I dismantled it yesterday. Figured adding 1/3 new water would be like doing a water change?

The tank was 66 bucks shipped from marine depot. Id definately buy it again seeing the tank quality.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AZ1123


----------



## themainer (Sep 30, 2008)

g33tar said:


> Well, 2/3 of the the tank water came out of my 20g which was cycled when I dismantled it yesterday. Figured adding 1/3 new water would be like doing a water change?http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AZ1123


Unfortunately taking water from a cycled tank and putting in a new tank doesn't make the new tank "cycled". Cycled implies that the tank (filter media, gravel, stones, wood, etc) contains enough beneficial bacteria to break down waste from the fish.

So if you were to move some filter media from your cycled tank, that would help the new tank cycle faster.

As others mentioned, keep an eye on your water parameters as you will probably need some water changes in the near future.


----------



## pmd5700 (Oct 27, 2007)

That is such a cool tank! I can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea, ive got the same filter from the old tank as well on this one. The only 'new' stuff in the tank is the substrate and rocks. 

Just moved my old tank equipment onto this one really. But ill still be doing frequent water changes.


----------



## MWBradshaw (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the long dimensions of your tank! I would like to get one like that and do a river habitat!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That looks nice!

Shipping was only $6. The tank looks like it's screaming for a caniister w/lily pipes.


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I love what you've done with that tank  The rocks look really nice, and the neons will really appreciate the length of the tank. What filtration are you using?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

This is a very cool tank! Were did you get it?


----------



## Kilroy_1911 (Jan 27, 2010)

The tank looks good. I wish i had room for that tank's footprint. What are you thinking of doing lighting wise?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

subscribed i will be ordering 2 of these tanks ... really nice.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

Did you order the sand online? It looks damn nice


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

funkyfish said:


> This is a very cool tank! Were did you get it?


The tank is from here.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AZ1123

The shipping WAS actually 6 bucks...I couldnt believe it. 66$ for the tank total shipped from California to Rhode Island. 

The filter is an Aquaclear 50. So more than 4 times the filter needed for 12 gallons. I wish I had the money for a canister filter, but I have a very low budget...and im cheap. 

I picked up the sandblasting media from this place called 'Tractor Supply Company' down by my school. I did a little research on it and it seemed like its good, unless you have cories. Mr. Hoppy said he had used it with good results, aside from with cories, so that made me feel better about taking the plunge with it....since I dont have cories. 

As for the lighting, Im trying to find a way to attach some hanging cable / wire from the celing down to a horizontal bar across the top of the tank that I can clip 3 of my 15w CFL aluminum shop lights too, instead of my blinds  I dont really mind too much about light spilling over my dresser, so ill just keep raising / lowering it until i find the proper lighting for this thing (hopefully)


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying one of these since Jenna posted pictures of hers. I simply do not have the space for it, though.

Still, thanks a lot for the pictures. You have a very nice looking setup.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

g33tar said:


> The tank is from here.
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=AZ1123
> 
> The shipping WAS actually 6 bucks...I couldnt believe it. 66$ for the tank total shipped from California to Rhode Island.


That's a great deal! If only I had space for another tank *sigh*


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Your tank looks great! I also wish i could buy one, $66 is a great price for such a nice tank. My GF would kill me though... After looking at its description and the available sizes, those tanks look exactly like the GLA tanks, only cheaper. Nice!


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't believe a tank like this was only $66! I've always wanted one with similar dimensions but thought it would be way out of my budget. I think I want to order one right now to make into a salamander vivarium. :hihi: They should pay you for advertising!


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

So tonight I finished up my 40$ lighting system. I wanted something I could clip some aluminum shop lights to that was adjustable up and down so i can find what works best for this tank...

Ive got 3 of these lamps with three 15w daylight bulbs, and ive also got three 26w daylight bulbs. To start, im going with two of the lamps with 15w bulbs at about 8 inches off the top of the tank (so about 17" from the surface of the substrate.) 










The hangers are electrical conduit piping with 90 degree elbows at the top...I put caps on the end of the cut pipe to prevent any abrasion with the 'picture hanging wire' going over them at 90 degree angles.. I ran the line through the horizontal adjustable pipe, down both vertical pieces and ran them through the opening of a weight underneath my dresser as the ballast. 











Attached a washer and 3 cable ferrules one after another just as backup. The lights go up as I pull the weight away from the wall and go lower as I push it farther back. So far everything seems pretty sturdy! We'll see how the plants grow this week with these bulbs at this height.

The three aluminum light fixtures, three 15w bulbs and three 26w bulbs cost me about 20 dollars...
The electrical conduit pipes, elbows, connector brackets, endcaps and wire cost me almost another 20.

Im trying to find a way to securely attach the power cable for the lights to the horizontal bar so I can completely remove the clamp bracket for a cleaner look. Any ideas?

-Alex


----------



## Kilroy_1911 (Jan 27, 2010)

That looks fantastic! I didn't realize how red your wall is.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

That is such a cool tank. I just got a lot of ideas for a tank with those dimensions.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea the red kind of takes away from the minimalistic look of it...I dont want to paint a background on the tank, and I dont want to paint one whole wall white, so Im gonna roll with the red! 

Speaking of red, I received my first red cherry shrimp ever this afternoon from epicfish. Holey moley fast shipping. Looks like they'll be fun.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive wanted this tank... for some time now, its so amazing. Mr. Aqua makes some great tanks for such an amazing price. Im trying to decided between the 11.5 gallon or this one right now for my next tank.... i would love to make some kind of fixture to hang from above my kitchen bar and put this tank on the bar almost as a room divider, i think that would look great, well see...


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome tank and set up. I will definitely buy one in the future when I make more space.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Welp I ordered the NPK and the CSMB stuff tonight from green leaf aquariums. Going to give this EI dosing stuff ive been reading about my best shot. Sounds pretty confusing.

Ive got a question though...Most of the plants in my tank are root feeders...echinodorus tenellus...(im not sure about blyxa, but they're doing terrible anyway). Is the added fertilizer to my water going to benefit the root feeders? Or are they only interested in the root tabs ive got in there?


----------



## peter_l (Aug 3, 2008)

I am a big fan of el-cheapo clamp on shop lights with spiral CFs. Great lighting at a great price!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Time for an update?


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

g33tar said:


> Yea the red kind of takes away from the minimalistic look of it...I dont want to paint a background on the tank, and I dont want to paint one whole wall white, so Im gonna roll with the red!
> 
> Speaking of red, I received my first red cherry shrimp ever this afternoon from epicfish. Holey moley fast shipping. Looks like they'll be fun.


Personally, I like the red. It's different and adds some visual interest. I wouldn't worry about it. At least the wall isn't pink!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the red looks cool too.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha, theres not really too much to update...Ive removed all of the pygmy chain sword and replaced it all with blyxa. The pygmy chain sword was just getting too tangly and un-neat looking. I had blyxa previously in the tank that died back to nothing it seemed....but I started doing fertilizers and they've slowly emerged from the substrate! Ill try to grab a few pictures

Also, the rocks seem to have some BBA growing all over them...Im trying to chip away at it every day with some excel. Slowly coming along 



















Looks a lot sparser, but cleaner I guess. I just snapped these after the lights have been off for 2 hours so all the fish were hanging low to the substrate. Has anyone ever turned a light on in the middle of the night with otto's in tank? Holey moley those thing do 36" hot laps from end to end non stop. Pretty quick little buggers.

I also added on my third hanging light and put 15w bulb's in all three and raised them up higher. Figure id see how the extra light at a higher level would change things up.


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks good with the blyxa. I'm just like everyone else and drooling over the mr aqua tank. The red wall contrasts nicely with the green of the plants and the black sand.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Welp today I was finally able to pick up some HC locally since it was just delivered. They had a few pots usually, but they were 1" tall and brown so I waited until shipment day and scooped some up. Ive never had a plant pearl yet, but these are pearling like a beast. More prone to pearling than blyxa im guessing?

Blyxa is growing quick too..I need to split up the plant in the back right corner...its like 4 plants now but I dont know where to put them! Figured id get a few shots of my oto's and skrimpz, too. You can see the BBA (?) in the oto picture that Im trying to fight off with Excel....and last nite I started trying hydrogen peroxide 1/2ml at a time 

Also, how effective is hydrogen peroxide compared to excel for fighting algae? Im guessing the hydrogen peroxide is stronger?


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I figured I'd do another update. The plants are growing well, fish and shrimp are doing well, but ive gotten pretty lazy with changing the DIY CO2 and the BBA has come back strong. I see pressurized CO2 on the horizon. Its going to be a must for me since Im pretty lazy with the bottles. 

Still trying to get the photo taking stuff down. Some come out blurry, others come out clear. Oh well.




























I like these shots...they make it look like I have twice as many plants as I do :hihi:



















And the ugly...BBA loving life on a couple of plants. Ive been trying hydrogen peroxide on it.....It bubbles up and it makes me think...hey, that must be the BBA dying...but it never turns pink like it would if I hit it with Excel. :icon_neut



















Take care guys!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Things are looking really good! Those neons looks pretty healthy, as do the plants  Things are coming along great.


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

yes i like what you have done with the tank. gotta love this mr.aqua tank size. keep the pictures coming. :icon_surp


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

loving the tank, that blyxa/hc combo is pretty popular, i want to do it also.


----------



## usernamegl (Jun 6, 2010)

g33tar, the tank looks great. With those dimensions, I was wondering how the flow is on the side opposite the HOB filter?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

i want to get one of these tanks now. What to do about a stand though.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

The flow on the opposite side is minimal. Ive got the AC50 on its lowest setting...Im sure I could turn it up and get some more movement but Ive got a Hagen Elite mini filter on the opposite side for co2, and that helps send the water on the right back to the left.

Without the mini, I think it would be alright if I put the flowrate on the AC50 up.


----------



## usernamegl (Jun 6, 2010)

I see. Thanks for the quick response. I'm definitely interested in a tank with these dimensions.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Welp about a week ago, I finally decided to step up the war on BBA and add TWO capfull's of Excel to the tank...

And wow. You dont realize how much BBA there is until its all bright pink. 5 days later, its completely gone. Gone gone. Beautiful product. This hobby is so much more enjoyable when things look clean


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

g33tar said:


> Welp about a week ago, I finally decided to step up the war on BBA and add TWO capfull's of Excel to the tank...
> 
> And wow. You dont realize how much BBA there is until its all bright pink. 5 days later, its completely gone. Gone gone. Beautiful product. This hobby is so much more enjoyable when things look clean


Two capfulls a day?
Congrats on killing the bba


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

No...i threw 2 capfulls in there at once and it killed it...Before that I was just using 1 to try to kill it... and it just laughed in my face. Figured Id throw up some photos of the tank tonite. Ive stopped fertilizing it the past two weeks only because the blyxa is beginning to take over. Was interested to see if the BBA would pop back without the ferts but not a sign of BBA. 

There is, however, still crap all over my rocks...I thought it was BBA, but its not...just some kind of surface crud. Im thinking about taking them out and boiling them until they're back to their original grey color. 

I also tried to add those borders on the photos like all the cool photographers on here do  







































Now, Ive been thinking what am I going to do with all of this blyxa that Im going to hack out? I had a gift certificate to a LFS...this was before the dollar a gallon sale... Went and picked up a 5.5 and de-rimmed it. Im planning on doing it as a shrimp tank and putting some blyxa in there. 

Before I go filling it up im trying to decide where I should put it...Should i put it in the back right corner, the front right corner or right in the middle like it is now. Not sure what looks more pleasing to my eye. I feel like putting it right in the middle of the top would look awkward?



















Take care guys!

-Alex


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

Great Stuff! You have done an excellent job! I really want to copy your 12 gal setup. :hihi: I am trying to order Blyxa right now and HC, your HC is turning out really nice. Keep up the good work!

Matt


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

wow, your blyxa grows soooo fast. Look very healthy, look like they have a healthy diet plan =)


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

What do you have the vertical portion of the conduit attached to to secure it? I have all the bits to make this same setup at home, but I am unsure how to make it secure so it won't topple over  something I didn't take into account when piecing this together tonight at Home Depot.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey, ive got it set up so the vertical pieces are held to the back of my dresser with a few of these badboys..










Screwed into the back of the dresser, the pipe runs thru it and voila. I think they're a few cents at home depot. Goodluck


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I suppose its about time for an update on this journey. Ive been pretty pleased with it, aside from me getting lazy with DIY co2 and my HC dying back...I didnt realize how much I had lost until I looked at my last update on this thread. 

2 weeks ago I set up the DIY paintball co2 system (Jaggedfury is the man) and my HC has definitely rebounded since then. I love it. Love love that damn paintball tank. I smile every time I look at it. I also took out quite a few Blyxa on the left and right side to sell...which ended up getting lost in the mail. :icon_neut 

And today, I decided it was finally time for what i've been dreading for a while....clean those cruddy rocks up, but I gave it a go. Boiled and scrubbed. Dont know why the pictures came out kindof dark, but thats that.

First, before cleaning...










Aaaaand after...




































And my favorite thing about this tank...the paintball co2. I love DIY.



















I appreciate all the help you guys give in these forums. Take care guys.

-Alex


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that is beautiful! I love this little tank, is that the MA-730? I've been thinking about getting it and making a divided tank for my halfmoon bettas. Now that I see this, I really want it!


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey...I'm not sure what the ma-730 is, but if it means the mr.aqua 12 gallon then yes, it is.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

The tank looks great. I love the way your blyxa looks. The rocks realy stand out after you cleanded them. I am realy bumed about the blyxa geting lost as well. You have realy nice plants.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha yea that's just what I needed to help boost my confidence on shipping plants... I think I'm retiring from that.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol....


----------



## Spachi (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it safe to say this is high light? I've got the same tank and am making a canopy using the same lights. I was planning on raising the canopy and pushing the lights closer together, about 20 inches above tank. I was hoping this would give me low to medium lighting. I have no interest in CO2 for this shrimp tank.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

You blyxa is looking very nice and healthy. How much did your co2 cost all together? I'm hoping to set up a 35"L 6"W 8'H by a window using only sun for lighting. I can also see that you have your tank next to a window. Is the amount of sun coming into the tank even sufficient?


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Im not quite sure as to how this falls on a scale of low - high light rating, but id say its probably medium where its at right now. If you follow the watt per gallon rule on this tank its extremely high light, but I think that rule goes out the window on tanks of this aspect ratio. The lights are reasonably bright, but ive got them up high enough that it doesnt cause too many algae problems.

As for the window, i doubt it provides any amount of light that anything can grow from...its an eastern facing window so I like the fact that it gives the fish a gradual light increase in the morning until the lights turn on. By the time its 12ish or so, theres not too much light coming in. If it were a southern facing window with not as many trees outside of it...that may be a different story.

The co2 system cost me about 40 dollars. Somewhere around there. Probably the best 40 dollars Ive spent on this hobby so far. Props to Jaggedfury and his thread explaining how to set it up. Will forever be in debt to him. Ive had it up and running probably over a month now and the pressure hasn't dipped yet.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Figured I'd do a quick update today of a few photos since I removed my rocks and re-cleaned them. I took all my Blyxa out a few weeks ago, replanted these, and sold the rest. The tank is generally algae free, except my rocks keep growing this green crap on them. I feel like I never see anyone elses rocks with this stuff all over it... Maybe its since I found these rocks in a river? Who knows. Im on the lookout for new rocks that dont grow crap on them every 4 months. 

I threw one of the new GLA 45mm diffusers in there this week to compliment my Jaggedfury setup. So far its awesome. Annnd, I purchased a couple of my current dream fish - Celestial pearl danios....thats about as spendy as I think I can bring myself to get with fish. Heres a couple pictures I took over the course of today. Take care guys!

-Alex




























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KYQDDBjX5s


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking awesome. The tremendous growth of the plants are very noticeable. :thumbsup:

Trim the blyxa plant and sell it, make your money back from the setup paintball co2 you purchased from me and the mind of having the paintball co2 setup paid for already is just an even better feeling!


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Heres something I've been meaning to try for a while and I figured I'd give it a try and share it up on here. Its a stereoscopic photograph so if you look at it with your eyes crossed (like you would one of those magic eye pictures) the middle image that appears will look 3D. 

Too bad I dont have one of those cool cameras that takes two simultaneous side-by-side photos to get exact time 3D...the fish would have been in the same place. Goodluck!


----------



## wpgtank (Mar 12, 2010)

You've done a great job with a fantastically proportioned tank. I thing the HOB at one end makes great sense. It compliments the visual movement with the rocks and makes the tank very stream like.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

wpgtank said:


> You've done a great job with a fantastically proportioned tank. I thing the HOB at one end makes great sense. It compliments the visual movement with the rocks and makes the tank very stream like.


Thanks pal! I'd say the HOB filter also compliments my empty pockets as well.  

Replacing that damn Aquaclear is going to be my next purchase. I try to pretend its not there when I look at my tank.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't get my eyes to cross enough to make the 3d work. 
But it is a great looking tank. I was planning on doing the same tank, but I changed my mind to make it my first saltwater tank.


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Whoa, cool stereoscopic photo! That's pretty sweet!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

yikesjason said:


> I can't get my eyes to cross enough to make the 3d work.
> .


its ok jason,it looks blurry to me when i do it but it works


you just fail XD jk


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea it takes a while to figure out how to focus the center image. Once you get the hang of it, it comes pretty quick.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Tank looks awesome, love the stereoscopic pic. Man getting that center image hurts the head but looks soo good.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

The stereo pic works! you have to get kinda far away to cross you eyes enough. Did you take the pictures about 3 inches apart from each other to simulate the difference each eye would see? If not try that, and it would look even cooler.


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

Love this tank! I'd like a 48" long version of it with perhaps a little more depth....


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

phorty said:


> Love this tank! I'd like a 48" long version of it with perhaps a little more depth....



sounds like you need a 33 long then, cool tank size.


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

shane3fan said:


> sounds like you need a 33 long then, cool tank size.


Maybe that is what I need... rimless... Where can I find one? Would make a cool home for the 10 Petricola Syndo's I've been growing out....


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm just waiting for someone to de-rim a 33g long. If they're successful I would strongly consider setting up another tank


----------



## Kosey929 (Mar 27, 2011)

Any updates on this tank? I'm about to set up the same tank and have been checking out all that I can find on here....love yours!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank and hardscape


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

No photo updates right now, but I did take the whole thing down two days ago and started again. 

Took all the substrate out, tossed the rocks, cleaned all the glass and started again. I replanted it with a ton of blyxa again, but I'm trying to decide what I should rock-wise. Im thinking just a simple, purely plants tank. 

There's something about taking town a tank, cleaning everything and starting again. Feels so fresh. :icon_bigg


----------

